# tkd



## firerex (Jun 29, 2009)

my question is this, i'm looking at quitting one job and going full time as an instructor where i currently work as a part time instructor.  I'm also weighing my options as to how much does a ma instructor earn as a career because i love teaching but money is kinda needed in today's world let me know something please.


----------



## epi-do (Jun 29, 2009)

I can't offer any insight into what schools typically pay their full-time instructors, but wouldn't the best option be to talk to your boss and discuss with him what sort of compensation he is offering you to make the move from part-time to full-time?  Only you know how much "enough" is, not to mention I am sure compensation varies from area to area.


----------



## AMP-RYU (Aug 26, 2009)

As a martial arts studio owner, I can personally tell you that it is hard to make a career out of teaching the martial arts. Unless of course you are a Mcdojo and drag in unexpecting students trick them into pricey contracts and then sue them when they quit! It is a brutal way to look at it but that is the way it is! I personally pay my instructor $10 per student per month. And that refers to only their students. I have Judo, Jujitsu and MMA instructors and this is how we do things. They all have respect for the martial arts and are not trying to make a living out of it just pass on what they know to someone else.


----------

